# Share your IRP move hints here



## Cpl4Life (11 Nov 2009)

I was reading the tips Petamocto posted in this thread:   http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/82975.15.html  and it got me thinking that I'm sure there's a lot more tips people may know about and want to share, or may not know and want to find out about being posted via IRP.

If you have any above board (there are ways to make money but they are a bit unscrupulous so best not posted here - but feel free to pm me any  ) lets share our knowledge with others.

I really like the idea of a trailer, so much so that we bought one during this posting and have already used it a fair bit to haul trash to the dump etc.

One thing I'm curious about is, we have an old beast of a vehicle that is not used often.  I'm not sure if it's best to sell it before we move, which would save us fuel while driving to our new post, or to wait and just buy once we move.  The vehicle we have pulls the trailer nicely, it's just a pig on fuel.  It's nice to save money on fuel if we buy a newer vehicle, but once we move we will have a better idea how much money we have to put towards a newer vehicle.  Any ideas?


----------



## TweeterandtheMonkeyMan (19 Nov 2009)

Our neighbours claimed everything they could for pets and they have none.   :-[


----------



## Cpl4Life (29 Nov 2009)

How did they manage that?  I thought you needed receipts for pet boarding and stuff like that?


----------



## Occam (29 Nov 2009)

TweeterandtheMonkeyMan said:
			
		

> Our neighbours claimed everything they could for pets and they have none.   :-[



rly:

Considering receipts have to be provided for everything including air freight charges and kennelling, I think your neighbours are pulling your leg.

I'm not even sure why anyone would want to *fraudulently* claim fictitious pets, as those costs come out of your custom envelope, and unused custom funding would be far more advantageously used in a mortgage interest buydown.

edit to add "fraudulently".


----------

